# 6 semaines de CP ?



## MarionG (31 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

Mon assistante maternelle que je vais embaucher le 07/12/2022 m'a prévenu qu'elle voulait 6 semaines de congés payés au lieu de 5... Pour elle, vu que ces semaines sont enlevées de l'année via la mensualisation, cela ne change rien aux comptes.

En lisant le contrat de pajemploi, ils stipulent bien que c'est bien 5 semaines de CP auxquelles elle a le droit... Comment faire avec cette 6ème semaine ? C'est sans solde ? Et du coup pour le règlement des CP en Juin, comment faudrait-il que je le calcule ?

J'avoue que c'est un peu usine à gaz tout ça pour moi... j'y comprends pas grand chose !!   

Je vous remercie pour vos éclairages qui m'aideront bien ! Un lien vers un texte officiel serait un plus afin que je lui montre.... merci beaucoup !


----------



## Nanou91 (31 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir
C'est assez simple.
Si l'ass mat n'accueille pas l'enfant pendant 6 semaines par an, vous partez sur un contrat en année incomplète sur 46 semaines.
Donc les 6 semaines où l'ass mat ne travaille pas, elles sont décomptées de la mensualisation donc elle n'est pas payée.
Et au mois de juin, vous calculez la masse CP (en retenant la méthode la plus intéressante pour l'ass mat entre 10% de tous les bruts et le maintien de salaire).


----------



## Titine15 (31 Octobre 2022)

Bsr
C'est très simple c'est 1 contrat calculé sir 46 semaines donc vous allez payer tous les mois la même base qu'elle soit en congés ou pas. Fin mai il fait calculer les CP et lui régler selon la modalité inscrite sur le contrat.


----------



## Mimipoupina (31 Octobre 2022)

6 semaines d'absences c'est donc une année incomplète de 46 semaines au lieu des 52 en année complète c'est à dire que son salaire mensuel va être calculé en ayant pris soin de retirer ses 6 semaines d'absences lors du calcul donc elle va être payé tous les mois le même salaire (même quand elle est absente donc) mais en réalité c'est déduit d'avance en revanche le 31 mai vous devrez calculer le nb de semaine  réellement travaillé et lui payer en supplément du salaire de juin le montant des congés payés acquis


----------



## angèle1982 (31 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir çà y est vous avez trouvé une nouvelle ass mat ?


----------



## MarionG (31 Octobre 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Bonsoir çà y est vous avez trouvé une nouvelle ass mat ?


Oui c’est un énorme soulagement… mais comme vous le voyez j’ai toujours des questions 😆


----------



## Nanou91 (31 Octobre 2022)

@MarionG 
Donnez-nous des chiffres et on vous aidera dans le calcul.
Sinon, admettons que vous confiiez votre enfant 40h par semaine à 5 euros brut de l'heure, la mensualisation serait de :
40 heures x 46 semaines = 1840 heures / 12 mois =  153.33 h par mois mensualisées x 5 euros bruts de l'heure = 766,66 euros bruts soit 598,91 euros net. Chaque mois (sauf si l'ass mat est absente pour maladie ou demande des jours en dehors des 6 semaines décomptées).
Auxquels vous ajoutez les indemnités d'entretien et éventuellement les indemnités de repas si l'ass mat les fournit.

Et au mois de Juin 2023 (si le contrat est toujours en vigueur) vous reviendrez pour le calcul des CP.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (31 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir 

Vous devez différencier dans votre raisonnement congés en Temps, donc 6 semaines sans accueil'que souhaite l'assistante maternelle,  et congés payés.  Ce n'est pas du tout la même chose. 

On acquiert des congés payés UNIQUEMENT sur des périodes travaillées et assimilées.  Ce compte est fait tous' les ans au 31 mai. 
6 semaines sans accueil ne signifie pas du tout 6 semaines de congés payés. 
Parce que le max par an est de 30 jours ouvrables soit 5 semaines. 

Quand on part sur ce type de contrat,  année type incomplète,  on  ne rémunère que les semaines d'accueil programmées UNIQUEMENT. 
Xx semaines X nbre d'heures accueil semaines /12.
C'est la rémunération mensuelle,  et sauf absence justifiée,  elle ne bouge pas' y compris donc lors de semaines de non accueil programmées, 
Ce ne sont pas des semaines sans solde, puisqu'il n'y aura' pas de déduction de salaire lors de la pose.

Au 31 mai de chaque période ' on calcule sur la période le nbre de semaines travaillées et assimilées,  et là on rémunère l'assistante maternelle EN PLUS de sa rémunération habituelle.


----------

